# CQHAM.RU

## Eugene163

,    1-  2-     ( RD7M)...  ,    ?
       ,    ?
      .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R0TA

> .


.         , !    10    .        -,   !

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ua4sz

70-       29       .   615        2- -50.  CLC   ,    .
 -50   , 1-     ,  1000.   ,        ,   160-180 .
    ,       645, ,    .
  ,     .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> 645, ,    .


,      .    , -       .    .
     ,    -  .
     ,        ?

----------

UR5QOP

----------


## Eugene163

> , "  ",   381


   -81   ?       ,   -46.

----------


## 240

> ,


 ,             "",       .     .
  : "  ,   ".

----------


## d88



----------

R2LAC

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3gn*, 


> ur5zqv
> , 72     ?


     .      400..500   (   . 200 ),  ""   50 :(. (    " ).

----------


## ra9dm

> ,        - * *


*

*     ......   .....4-50      ...=2  .... ....        .....   - ....... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 240

.     ,     ,    , -   .
     . 
           ,      ,  ,    ,         .
           .  30 ,  .  160     4 .         . 
     !

----------


## RK4CI

> ..      ....    ...     ,     .


,   ,  ,   .    ,      .     , ,     ,  .       ,          , ,   .     ,     ,    ,      .   ,          ,  .  ,   .     ,   ,    .     ,      ,  ?

----------


## ra9dm

> -           ,   -  .


   ?????????????      .     ??????

*RK4CI*, ,    ...     .... :Wink:     -    ,    ....   ,  -   ...)))))))
     ...)))))




> 


"   , ...."()

----------

RD7M

----------


## RD7M

...    !...      !...     !!!     !!!..

----------


## Eugene163

> .


 ,       4- -50   .    ,       ,  ,  ,   ,  TV ...    ?
      . :!:

----------


## RN3GP

> 


. ::::

----------


## R7LC

.     -   . :Crazy:

----------


## UR5ZQV

.

----------


## Radiotester

*UR5ZQV*, 
 .
  +600   R2,  L10,   ...?

----------

Radiotester

----------


## Radiotester

*UR5ZQV*, 
.
           ?
         ?

----------


## UI8CM

45-   ?     ?

----------

Radiotester

----------


## Eugene163

> 45-   ?


    45-     ,   -50... :Wink: 
645    ,      .

----------

Eugene163, Radiotester

----------


## 240

> .


 ,      ?   ?
       1    240 ?
   ,  !,         . :Crying or Very sad: 
  .  4    240  240 .
     4     .     ,      .     . :Sad:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*240*, 


> ?   ?


      .



> .
>  .  4    240  240 .


 .    "    ,   ,   ".          ,  .

*  16 ():*

*Eugene163*, 


> _ ""       ._
>   ?


 ,   ".."  ,  ""     ,     ,     ""  ""   ""  .      .       ,    .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## sr-71

> ,  ...


    ...

*  47 ():*

 2- -.,   .   2.
   ,     ..

PS.
 ,      ..

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## 240

*sr-71*,    .     .

*sr-71*,    .     .
*uy4iz*,     ? 
    .

----------


## sr-71

> .


..., 


  ,     .

_________

----------


## uy4iz



----------


## 240

,         .     ?             ?    ?    ,         . (    . 200        )     ,    81   ,   ,      150  . ( 120     ).       .  .      10 .    .
       ?
  ? :Razz:

----------

Eugene163

----------


## 240

.    ,      .    ,                    .

----------


## 240

.              .       ,    .
    .
     . :Razz:  
     ,   : " ...     ". ()

----------

UT1LW

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RD7M

....  ....
-   ??? :Sad: 
.....,,  ,, :Smile: /     ..
PS--      (    )         ...

----------


## 240

!

----------


## 240

.
   ,    .
    ,     .
        ,    .

----------

